# Getting to be a running theme here.



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

I finally took the bait after hearing about how everybody loves the old Stanley planes. I found what I think is a type 12 or 13 No.5 Bailey and I paid $37.99 with the shipping. I'm pretty sure I'll need to get a new blade, maybe not. I hope this thing's worth a week of eatin' Ramen noodles and sody-crackers. Here's a link.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/120798602280


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

That's a nice looking plane. Congrats on the find. Looks like an excellent rainy day project. That one will clean up nicely.

I think the blade can be salvaged. But wait till you try an old Stanley with a new Hock blade in it.


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice find. Now to the fun of clean up and tune up.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Looks in pretty good shape. I've done worse.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

Looks good!! My #5's are the planes I grab first. I know your going to love this one.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That should clean up nicely. I'm thinking type 13 if it has one patent date...type 12 had 3. Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks fellas, I needed a rainy day project. Been working on a large project that's got me a bit frustrated so a day off to play with a new toy might do me some good.


----------



## Larry Sockwell (Mar 18, 2011)

Took delivery of my new toy today. I did a quick cleanup, lapped the sole and cheeks then sharpened the blade. I was happy to find a "Sweetheart" logo on the blade, don't know if it makes much difference though. I made a few passes on some scrap pine to get the blade dialed in and ran it over some walnut.

The phrase "slicker'n greasy goatspit" same to my mind as I watched the transparent shavings curl up.

Here's a picture of it as it sits. I can't leave it in the shop yet, I like looking at it


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Boy that's a sweet looking plane! Nicely done!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I love the classics man. Good find and nicely restored. :thumbsup:


----------



## Possumpoint (Oct 13, 2011)

That's pretty! Nice find.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

Sweet harts were made from about 1920 to 1935. Named after Mr. Hart who was the presdent of Stanley.


----------

